# 6500 CT Rocket Mark II



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

I just got a mint one from E-Bay. I have to say it is the best casting reel I have ever thrown. I tried it today for the first time. Anyone else have one of these?


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Hey Surf Rat - the Mk2 Rocket came out in the UK probably 8 years ago or more. Only real difference to the mk1 was a stronger spring to help the damn thing flying into gear when casting and trashing the pinion gear.

Nice reel, incorporating the large brass 'bullet' spacer in the left hand side. Only thing you need to remeber is to keep them clean and lubed and should be no problem - BB


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

> Only real difference to the mk1 was a stronger spring to help the damn thing flying into gear when casting and trashing the pinion gear.


Did you mean to *STOP* the damn thing from flying into gear.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Hey Led - just checking you were still on high alert! Neil


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Neil,

Wide awake and very sunburnt after yesterday at Sutton Valence


----------



## SuperTramp (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Surf Rat.

Thats a rally nice reel for fishing with .35 line, and on calm days I prefer it to the mag-elite!

Anyone have an idea, what the major differances are between The Sports Rocket MKII, and the original Black 6500 ct?


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Black ct*

I have a new never used black 6500 ct . they look the same to me.


----------



## SuperTramp (Jun 8, 2005)

Funnily, enough so have I. Those earlier Black 6500 ct's: were they not pre ultracast models, where the spool spindle ran directly on the bearings mounted in the side-plates?


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

The Black 6500CT UltraCast came out in limited quantities around 1991. 95 percent went into the UK market and a few into Italy.

They were the first 6500 with an UltraCast spool, previously only the UltraMags, Mags etc had a similar spool.

It is my opinion that the Black 6500CT was a generally better quality reel. I still have the very first one that was sent to me as - at the time an Abu consultant - I was helping them develop. BB


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

A great reel  

Though no cut outs on the reel foot, that came later.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Actually Led, the two 6500CAT reels I used in tournaments throughout the 1980's have cut outs for coasters and also the cross bars were smaller in diameter with a scalloped recess in the two bars the foot was attached to. All in the name of more line, which was relavant then using 0.35mm line - BB


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

My black 6500 CT 'Rocket' No.498 had the smaller front & rear bars as you described and the standard reel foot  I also brought a slightly later 'same model' that had the cut outs on the cage


----------

